# Current PetFinder link to havanese in foster care



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is a current list of havanese available on petfinder. August 23,08

http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?pet.Animal=Dog&pet.Breed=havanese&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=bc


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Uh oh, two pups are in the Detroit area. I'm just going to pretend I didn't see this...


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Actually Jill I believe there are four. Two sisters and a brother and a second short haired Hav male and I'm pretending I don't know it. It isn't easy. They are adorable.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You aren't helping things Hedy!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

hedygs said:


> Actually Jill I believe there are four. Two sisters and a brother and a second short haired Hav male and I'm pretending I don't know it. It isn't easy. They are adorable.


Did You say Short hair?? Ohhh....he's so cute..Todd needs a big brother..IWASHP !! (that would be...I want a short hair puppy) :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*those darn puppy mills*

So many of those dear sweet ones in Livonia are puppy mill babies and their moms. It is just tragic that these places still exist, and the pet stores who purchase them.

So many of the dogs that end up at Havanese Rescue, too, are puppies from pet stores often taken away from their moms before the recommended ten to twelve weeks. They haven't learned bite inhibition or puppy manners they would learn from a healthy dam.

Folks want a dog, and they want it fast. Many great breeders have long waiting lists or don't want to place a puppy with tiny children...so people go to petshops. Or one-day-pets. Or even buy at a puppy mill auction. These dogs haven't had the benefit of a healthy mom to teach them manners or not to fear. They haven't had the benefit of health testing. And many of them are sick. Worse yet, they struggle with issues for life.

Many dogs are resilient. With love, consistency, and care. Ah...


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Linda it is a Catch-22 for those who love the breed and want to save them but hate puppy mills and want them out of existence. In the meantime, there are these little babies that need to be loved and are given this second chance for that. I'm sure hoping they find it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and who better than someone who knows the breed*

I think the best chance these dogs have is a hav owner who knows and understands them and another havanese to teach them what dog life really is supposed to be about...to be adored and pampered...given a nice warm place to sleep, tender pets, and consistency.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

There's one less puppy in my area on that list! I got her!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what a little sweetheart...*

Bless you both...how does your other dog feel about the newbie!
Congratulations.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

They're adjusting great.. Capote loves his new playmate and is actually the more submissive of the two. (hard to believe as she's so sweet and un-hyper like he is..) 

She's still a lil shy but she's coming around.. she gives more licks and lets me pet her more. She's become a second shadow but still likes to use Capote as a security blanket between us. She's walking well on the leash, eating much better, and fully crate trained. We've had 2 accidents inside in the past week but she's better at the whole..housebroken thing than even Capote is. 

We're still working on treat taking; ie she won't take them from me yet..lol.. and I can't really train her well until she decides she likes getting treats. But it's only the first week.. I really can't complain. She's been wonderful and she's such a fast learner! That's why I love Hav's..they're so smart!


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

She is adorable and so blessed to have such a great home! I would love to hear how it all came about. when did you first find out about her? how long did the process take?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

mmn...I don't think it's been a full month. I've known that I had to get rid of Sinatra (my cat) because he was attacking people (not me but neighbors and children) ..so he needs to go to a home that there are no kids around.. I don't have that kind of house. The only thing I was worried about was capote not having a playmate. I was at work messing around online and looked up petfinder to see what was on; I wasn't even looking for hav's because they're so hard to find on there or they're all rediculously far away or really old or not really a hav. 

There she was...top of the page..up in oklahoma..which the city she was in was about 4 hours from me. It was a female..still puppy stages and she was black.. all of what I was looking for in another Hav..go figure. So I made the call and figured if it was meant to be then it would happen.. I wasn't even thinking about it as much as I was when I got Capote.. everything just sort of fell into place.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

That the best when things work out like that because you know it was meant to be!


----------

